# Can't emerge splashutils-1.5.3.4 :(

## sheado

howdy, 

so i've followed every tutorial/manual/forum I could find and still no luck on this issue. Maybe I missed something?

When I emerge splashutils-1.5.3.4 i get the following:

```

Making all in libs

  CONF    libjpeg.a

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

/bin/sed: can't read Makefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `libjpeg.a'.  Stop.

  MAKE    libjpeg.a

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `libjpeg.a'.  Stop.

make[2]: *** [libjpeg.a] Error 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2113:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "failed to build splashutils";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to build splashutils

 *

```

Things I've tried (as recommend in forums and manuals):

* kernel modifications as specified at http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash

* reemerged glibc

* reemerged binutils

* emerged without mng

* emerge with no USE flags

* emerge --update --deep world

yarf.. any ideas??

Thanks much.

----------

## mutifo

hello,

could you please paste output from such command:

```
cat /etc/make.conf |grep CFLAGS
```

----------

## d2_racing

CAn you post your emerge --info instead plz ?

----------

## sheado

thanks for the quick reply =)

cat /etc/make.conf |grep CFLAGS

```

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU.

#CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-4 -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="=march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 Mar 2008 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-4 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-4 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="S3TC X X509 a52 aac acl acpi aim alsa amd arts audiofile bdf berkdb bidi bzlib cairo cap cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi cjk cli client cpdflib cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dba dbus dio divx4linux djbfft dnd dri droproot dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread edl eds emboss encode esd evo exif ext-png ext-zlib extensions faac faad fam fastcgi fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flash fluidsynth fmod fortran freetype ftp gb gcl gd gdbm geoip gif gimp gimpprint glade glut gmp gnomedb gnuplot gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gs gsl gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal hardenedphp hbci hdf iconv icq idl ieee1394 image imap imlib2 ipod ipv6 irda irmc isdnlog java jp2 jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos krb4 ldap libgd libgda lzw lzw-tiff m17n-lib mad madwifi mcal mdb meanwhile midi mikmod mime mixer mmap mmx mmx2 mng mozilla mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mpi mplayer msn mudflap mule music native ncurses net network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntlm nvidia nviz oav ocaml offensive ofx ogg openal opengl openmp opie oscar oss pam pcap pcntl pcre pdf perl php physfs pic png portaudio posix ppds pppd print pthreads python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rplay samba sdk sdl servlet-2.3 servlet-2.4 session sftplogging shaper shared sharedmem silc simplexml skk slp smime sndfile sockets spell spl ssl subversion svg szip tcpd tga theora tidy tiff transcode truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vda vhosts videos virus-scan vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf wxwin wxwindows x86 xgetdefault xine xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## sheado

sorry to bump... but, bump!

i'm still stuck.. please help =]

----------

## s4l0m0n

I got the same problem here...

emerge splashutils-1.5.3.4 crashes with the same error.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-tuxonice-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-tuxonice-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1200MHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Apr 2008 16:32:02 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i486-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dri dvd expat fbcon fbsplash firefox flac fortran gdbm gnuplot gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv icq imap ipod ipv6 isdnlog java java6 jpeg lame latex midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python quicktime readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg tcpd tetex theora truetype type1 unicode usb vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *s4l0m0n wrote:*   

> I got the same problem here...
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"
> 
> CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Hi, I'm not an expert with that, but I think that your CFLAGS are mess up. You have downloaded the wrong tarball when you installed your Gentoo box.

----------

## s4l0m0n

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *s4l0m0n wrote:*   I got the same problem here...
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"
> 
> CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

hm, what do you think is wrong with my CFLAGS?

i have these settings for some time now... and never experienced such a problem. CHOST is set to 468 because of distcc (the other distcc machines are set to 468)

----------

## Koda

well you're optimizing for pentium-m with a toolchain for 486!

you should change that and try lowering O3 to O2

bye

Koda

----------

## d2_racing

 *Koda wrote:*   

> well you're optimizing for pentium-m with a toolchain for 486!
> 
> you should change that and try lowering O3 to O2
> 
> bye
> ...

 

In fact, O3 is way too high for my concern.

----------

## s4l0m0n

well, take a look again... i'm using -O2  :Wink: 

are u sure that the CHOST is the prob? on my other machine, is use the prescott CFlAG with 486 CHOST and splashutils compiled fine...

----------

## bekyarov

good job   :Confused: 

----------

## alienjon

```
/bin/sed: can't read Makefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `libjpeg.a'.  Stop
```

Looks like there might be a problem with the configure/make configuration. Maybe a corrupt configure or Makefile?

----------

